# Toe strap loosens while riding (Burton Genesis EST 2014)



## aniva (Mar 29, 2015)

Right toe strap (I am regular) loosens regardless how hard and accurately I adjust and tighten it up (boots I have are Burton Ion 2014, size 9, bindings size M). Anyone experienced same issue?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

normally I notice the foot gets in and out of the binding all the time (rear foot) will not fasten all the way when you fasten it the first time. I usually fasten it in, and then check after two slow speed turns. unless your strap is loosening by itself then its a quality issue.


----------



## aniva (Mar 29, 2015)

speedjason said:


> then check after two slow speed turns. unless your strap is loosening by itself then its a quality issue.


yes, I do it all the time, jump in them before ride and then during the ride and still it gets loose. I think, as you suggested, ratchet lock it too gentle and sensitive and simply slips for couple clicks because vibration etc. Purpose of this post was to find put whether its more generic problem or rather a defective lock in my bindings...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

silicone spray the ratchet mechanism.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Are you sure the ladder is slipping in the ratchet? I have the same boot-binding combination and find the toe strap coming loose occasionally - but pretty sure it is because of the cap sliding off the boot, not because of the ladder/ratchet slipping. It is worse in wet conditions.
I think somebody else posted recently about having the same issue and speculated that the foam lining of Lightweight Gettagrip Capstrap on the Genesis is more slippery than the rubber on the general Gettagrip Capstrap.

Only (sort of) remedy that I have found is to make sure that the boot is all the way in the heel cup when strapping in and positioning the toe cap in exactly the right spot (further forward then it would appear).


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

There is a small spring in the ratchet that is responsible for pushing the lock down. It gets rusty and sticks causing the loosening problem. 
Silicone spray will generally fix it, it also pays to silicone spray the ratchets from time to time to prevent this occurring in the first place.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ETM said:


> There is a small spring in the ratchet that is responsible for pushing the lock down. It gets rusty and sticks causing the loosening problem.
> Silicone spray will generally fix it, it also pays to silicone spray the ratchets from time to time to prevent this occurring in the first place.


I do this every time I wax the boards. Just a little preventative maintenance in my mind. 

I'm sure its not the case but will mention this anyways. 
Are you tightening the ankle strap completely 1st? Ensuring your boot is locked into the heel cup then tightening the toe cap? 
I"m sure you are but, just thought I'd ask just in case :dry:


----------



## aniva (Mar 29, 2015)

*sliding cap - possible design flaw?*



SGboarder said:


> Are you sure the ladder is slipping in the ratchet?... pretty sure it is because of the cap sliding off the boot. It is worse in wet conditions.


agree, I have same assumption, I just hope that this is due to ratchet slippage and it will be easy fix in this case (I've already emailed to Burton, but they haven't advised on the fix yet). To rule out ratchet one need to count steps before and after 



SGboarder said:


> foam lining of Lightweight Gettagrip Capstrap on the Genesis is more slippery than the rubber on the general Gettagrip Capstrap.


yep, I hope this is not the case but if it is, then Burton need to review design of it, this means diode, malavita and others should have similar issue, assuming toe strap material & design is the same



SGboarder said:


> Only (sort of) remedy that I have found is to make sure that the boot is all the way in the heel cup when strapping in and positioning the toe cap in exactly the right spot (further forward then it would appear).


yes, I do the same but it's a hit and miss. I didn't pay attention to this initially, but eventually I noticed that I have to think more about right spot for toe strap, this is not kind of experience I wanted from top-end bindings



ETM said:


> small spring in the ratchet...It gets rusty and sticks causing the loosening problem...


Honestly, I doubt this is the case. Bindigns are pretty new (less than one season) and I am sure that Burton use stainless steel or composite on the high end bindings. Dirt may be a problem but I checked and mechanism and rest of the bindings are clean and appear to be fully functional



slyder said:


> I'm sure its not the case but will mention this anyways.
> Are you tightening the ankle strap completely 1st? Ensuring your boot is locked into the heel cup then tightening the toe cap? I"m sure you are but, just thought I'd ask just in case :dry:


Thanks anyways  yes, I think this can be ruled out as a possible reason

It appears to be that some of you confirmed similar issue and inclined to believe this is due to "sliding cap" ...


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

They are stainless, but they still rust, back to metallurgy school for you


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll throw this out there since it has happened to one of my sons. 

Can snow be packing in there forcing the ratchet to release or the force of the snow on a turn or 180 be moving the ratchet on the ladder strap. 

Again just some thoughts....


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

slyder said:


> I'll throw this out there since it has happened to one of my sons.
> 
> Can snow be packing in there forcing the ratchet to release or the force of the snow on a turn or 180 be moving the ratchet on the ladder strap.
> 
> Again just some thoughts....


It does happen especially when it's little ice chunks that get stuck in the ratchet. Only with the new ones though..


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

aniva said:


> SGboarder said:
> 
> 
> > foam lining of Lightweight Gettagrip Capstrap on the Genesis is more slippery than the rubber on the general Gettagrip Capstrap.
> ...


Diode is the only other binding with the lightweight version of the capstrap.
Anyway, next season the Burton toe straps will be completely different.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

This was happening to me. I have 2013 Malavitas with the Winged Highback, 2015 Genesis Ankle straps with the doubletake ladder straps, and 2015 Diode Toe straps also with the Double Take ladder straps (AKA FrankenVitas). I didnt want to give up the new straps since theyre legit impossible to strip out so i switched my toe to a 2015 Malavita toe since they have the same buckle. havent had the problem since. 

BTW....Burton rider services replaced it for free!


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Diode is the only other binding with the lightweight version of the capstrap.
> Anyway, next season the Burton toe straps will be completely different.


I have the Burton Escapades (ladies Diodes basically) and the foam on the toe strap can get "stretchy-like" and have the tendency to slip up after getting super wet and waterlogged from say riding in spring conditions... I have not noticed this on cold days or from the other gettagrips with the hard rubber toes. I just usually see if I can tighten a few clicks before a run, make sure foot is back, etc. 

Have noticed I can pop highback past the forward lean adjustment on a hard landing after a spin or big booter and boot can become loosened here at heel and as a result throw off the toe cap.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the 14 Genesis. Your foot is settling into the hammock heel cup. Its normal. Once its loosens up and you tighten it, it stays tight right?


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> I have the 14 Genesis. Your foot is settling into the hammock heel cup. Its normal. Once its loosens up and you tighten it, it stays tight right?


Off topic... I am jealous of the conditions in your profile photo.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

beastcoast said:


> Off topic... I am jealous of the conditions in your profile photo.


Lol. it was a good day.


----------

